# Teeth - how to keep them healthy?



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am starting to get worried about Luna's teeth - 2 of her back teeth have some plaque and the gum's look a little inflamed. Her breath is a little pongy too! I've been trying to brush her teeth but the toothbrushes are all too big for her mouth (I can't get them into the back) and she licks everything constantly. I bought both a finger brush and another one (for small dogs) and chicken flavored toothpaste (which she loves - hence all the licking). 

She has a nylabone for chewing on but I don't give her raw bones at the moment (messy in an apartment). 

I noticed people talking about a Dental Vaccine - what does it do? are there any risks? is it readily available? 

What other things should I be doing? If bones are necessary what type i.e. chicken necks, wings and how do people minimize the mess? 

Does Petzlife dental spray work well? I noticed there is a dealer in Australia so I might be able to get my hands on it!

:smhelp:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a child's first toothbrush with the chicken toothpaste. You can also just use gauze wrapped around your finger.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I think a visit to the doggy dentist is in order. You are describing exactly the condition Babygirl's teeth were in when I took her in, thinking all she needed was a good cleaning. She ended up having to have 18 of her teeth pulled because of periodontal disease. She had a couple of teeth that were abscessed, with only one being able to be taken out as it was too close to the jawbone & the doctor didn't want to risk breaking her jawbone! After the big pull & $1200.00 later, he put her on a 10 day regimen of antibiotics along with another medication that is supposed to slow the disease down. I have to take her back in a couple of months so he can check out the other tooth he wasn't able to pull to see if it's safe enough to pull. From what I am told, the disease can not be cured & eventually, she will lose all her teeth to this. I got her when she was almost 2 years old & the previous owners obviously didn't take that good of care of her teeth as she still had all her babyteeth. What a mess! I had those taken out shortly after I got her along with having her spayed. 

I hate to throw all this doom & gloom at you, & sincerely hope it's not periodontal disease, but since what you are describing is so much like Babygirl's symptoms, I would strongly urge you to let a dentist take a look at her teeth.

Good Luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I also brush their teeth with a child's toothbrush and 2x a week I put Petzlife on their teeth.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a fan of Leba III and have used it on my girls for years.
My vet is always surprised at how clean their teeth are.
My daughter's 12 yr old malt has all her teeth and I credit 
that to Leba.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I will look into Leba - no idea if it's avaliable here in Australia. Petzlife gel/spray is very hard to find here I may have to order it!

I have changed her onto Royal Canin Dental Hygiene diet - she was on Nutrience Holistic. I am going to go and get some chicken wings or necks (not decided yet) and a baby toothbrush to try!

She has her yearly check up in September or October. 

I really hope it isn't what babygirl has given that Luna is only 14 months old :shocked: 

Kylie


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I am hoping for the best for little Luna! I hope it's not the same thing as Babygirl's problem too! It sounds like you have taken very good care of her, so she may just need a cleaning & preventative care after that. I wish I had've had Babygirl before she was almost 2 years old so I could have taken care of her better than the previous owners did. What is so bad is they raised Maltese & sold them. I guess probably constitutes backyard breeders...hate to think that as they are real good friends of ours. Not having been around them during the time they were raising them, I have no idea what kind of care they gave. I know they too were into the holistic care, which I don't have any idea the success rate between holistic & "normal" care as I have never seen any scientific study for or against it. I was just so excited to be getting a dog, it didn't matter to me. I would have taken her if she had no teeth at all. I just love her to pieces & she is just the biggest "Mommie's" girl now.

I have tried the Petzlife, but I can't say that I saw any positive results, but it was probably because her teeth were already too far gone for it to do any good. I am going to check into the Dental Vaccine the next time I take her in & see what the Dentist says about that. I am surprised he didn't mention it. Oh well...that is why I am so glad to be a member of SM...there are so many knowledgable people on here. I moved over here from Louisiana & almost wish I was back so I could take her to Dr. Jaime!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I put a little Petzlife gel on a baby toothbrush and Stuart does all the work gnawing on it all day if I let him. We use the spray at night occassionally as well. It seems to be working well for him. 

I got this tip from a vet dentist: you can use a solution of 25% hydrogen peroxide mixed with 75% water. Wrap cheesecloth around your finger, dip in solution and brush gently. Alternate brushing with baking soda every other day.

Good luck!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am a huge fan of the CET chews. I try to brush their teeth once a week, but if I forget, well, I don't feel so bad. Wally and Toby have pretty much always been on the chews, but when we got Aaden, we put him on them and here are his teeth in some before and afters. I think it is a little over a year between the two. If this isn't a testament, then I really don't know what it.  


BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Once there already is Periodontal Disease, nothing will counter act that. You can't replace bone loss. But you can maintain with treatment.

I'm a HUGE fan of PetzLife. It's way cheaper than LebaIII and all natural. I never had any luck with using a baby toothbrush or even the baby finger brush. This is what works best for me. I spray PetzLife 2-3 times a week and try to "brush" with the gel (or use the spray with my "brush") once a week or sometimes every 2 weeks when I forget. I use a panty hose/nylon knee high and put my index finger inside it. Then that's what I use to brush their teeth. They don't mind it at all now, and when I first started doing it that way, they didn't fight me nearly as much as the brush. Plus, it mixes with their saliva and coats all the surfaces of the teeth so even if you can't reach certain areas, it's still helping.

Here's my *PERSONAL TESTIMONIAL:* When Zoe was about a year old, I discovered PetzLife and just sprayed it in her mouth 2-3 times a week. No brushing since she fought the toothbrush and it was ineffective. I hadn't discovered the pantyhose trick yet. Every year we would go to the vet for her yearly physical and the vet would say her teeth are beautiful and no need for a dental. Then when Zoe was 4 1/2, I got Jett. He had a serious case of IBS and all my focus was on him and I simply forgot to spray the PetzLife in Zoe's mouth. Then one day about 3 months later I noticed her breath being really bad. I lifted up her lip and was horrified to see BLACK tenacious calculus along her gumline. Her gums were red and inflammed. I was going to the vet that day anyway for Jett and took Zoe along to show my vet. Vet said, I know you didn't want to have to do a dental & put her under a general, but she's going to need a dental this year. I was devastated. Went home and pulled out my bottle of PetzLife and used it to brush her teeth with the panty hose and my finger every single night. Every morning I just sprayed it in her mouth. I did this for 3 weeks and within 3 weeks time I noticed the black calculus coming off in chunks! After about 4 weeks her teeth were perfect! When it was time for her yearly physical with the vet, my vet lifted up her lip knowing what she would find, and said "WOW! Ok you're going to have to tell me what you're using because it's far better than anything we've got here." Pretty impressive huh? So now my vet, well my old vet since she moved away, is using PetzLife on her dog! So Zoe is now 5 1/2 and just saw her new vet. Her new vet didn't ask what I was using but did say she's never seen a 5 1/2 year old toy dog with such clean teeth! Jett is 2 and she mentioned that his are imaculate too.

I sell it in my boutique and I guarantee a full money refund to my customers IF THEY USE IT ACCORDING TO MY INSTRUCTIONS, if they don't see positive results. I've had people come back in a month or so later buying more for themselves and friends telling me how great it works. One person even postponed a dental for a month after talking with me and after using it for a month, the vet said he no longer needed a dental. So I fully believe in this product. If you can get it there, then try it!

However, I do feel I should say that this year The Whole Dog Journal did print an article rethinking the need for a full dental exam, x-rays and cleaning under a general. Just not on a yearly basis. Dogs can crack a tooth, chip a tooth, etc that can cause pain and health problems that can't be detected while they're awake or without x-rays. 

Hope people read all this since it's so long. I know I have a tendency to 'skim' or skip really lengthy posts. :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I brush Nikki's teeth every day with a child's toothbrush and dog toothpaste. Her teeth look great.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Noodle and Cookie both had regular dentals while we lived in Korea; however, none of the vets there ever x-rayed their teeth. My vets here have told me that no matter how clean the teeth _APPEAR TO BE_, x-rays can often tell an entirely different story. I'd strongly encourage everyone to get their dogs' teeth x-rayed, no matter how bright and shiny the dogs' smiles are. Noodle's teeth looked good....but after x-rays, TWENTY had to be removed. You can bet we'll be getting x-rays on a regular basis from now on!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I was not trying to discourage anyone from using Petzlife. I was just pointing out, I didn't get the results I wanted, but in all fairness, I did mention that Babygirl's teeth looked much, much, much worse than the pictures you displayed (which I believe are the same ones on the Petzlife site). Imagine a thick yellow coating of icing. hard as cement, on their teeth with extremely inflamed gums. I haven't seen any testimonials on Petzlife with it that bad.

I bought the gel & the spray & still use the gel on her remaining teeth (even through my disappointment that it didn't take care of the bad ones, but again in all fairness, hers were a lot worse & I don't think Petzlife is adequate when it's that bad). Babygirl hates for me to use the spray & with that little mouth, I can't get all her teeth coated with it, unless just one or two sprays mingle with their saliva. Call me ignorant if you will. I don't proclaim to know how it works so if you can enlighten me, I will definitely appreciate it.

I still say, get that dog to a dentist & get it checked out! There are 4 stages of Periodontal disease & the earlier it's caught, the easier it is to deal with. Babygirl's is at stage 2...as bad as her teeth looked, I would hate to see what stage 4 looked like. I am taking as proactive action as I can, but even with that, the dentist told me, you can slow down the disease, but you can't get rid of it. I just want to try to keep the remaining 18 teeth as healthy as I can, for as long as I can.

Sorry for the lengthy post...I just feel very strongly about getting those teeth looked at by a dentist.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Aug 31 2008, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627838


> Babygirl hates for me to use the spray & with that little mouth, I can't get all her teeth coated with it, unless just one or two sprays mingle with their saliva. Call me ignorant if you will. I don't proclaim to know how it works so if you can enlighten me, I will definitely appreciate it.[/B]


If it's not used as described it won't work also if you are having an issue with the spray use the gel. I rub it on their teeth especially the molars and canines. I haven't had one return yet but then again if their teeth are to far gone it might not help those teeth.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

With Leba you just spray once in the mouth and it works
with the saliva. No brushing.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I will have to chase down the distributor in Australia - Leba 3 used to be sold by a Holistic pet store in QLD by they no longer sell it they now sell Petzlife spray/gel so that might be my only option! It definitely sounds like I need to get some anyway - I will be taking Luna to vet in Sept/Oct and it's going to have to wait till them - I am going to start brushing and giving her bones to hopefully help it out until then and I will try to get my hands on Petzlife! I'm surprised that it isn't readily available here given that its so popular in America? 

Now off to work - the joys of genome sequencing await! B)


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

When I adopted Willie a few weeks ago his breath was horrendous. The vet took a look at his teeth and said they were REALLY bad...tons of tartar,stains, black teeth, and his gums looked really inflamed. Did I mention his breath? AWFUL nasty! Since he had been through 2 surgical procedures already, I couldn't put him under again for a cleaning. I have been using PetZLife oral care gel on him, and I have to say, the results so far are AMAZING! Not only has the tartar been drastically reduced, but his gums are no longer red and swollen! He still has a long way to go and still has plenty of tartar left, but I know this stuff is REALLY working wonders on him...and also his eye is no longer watery and goopy and he no longer is getting any new tear stains under his eye! ( He only has one eye) 
I've been using it twice per day for the past 2 weeks. Awesome stuff for sure! And his breath is ALOT better than it was! I'm sure he is still going to need a dental cleaning..he did have some exposed nerves and might need a few teeth extracted.. but I think his vet is going to be pretty surprised at how much tartar has already been removed. 
Janet


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Awww..gee...are we in a Petzlife war here? I think you all have totall mis-contrued what I was getting at. Don't use any product expecting whatever symptoms to go away until you find out what the symptoms are. Take the dog to the dentist & make sure! If Petzlife is working for your then that is great...keep on using it. I said I still use it on Babygirls teeth, but I am not totally convinced of the product. I have read several people's that use it & say that it works. I hope it does. But the main thing is, back to the original reason for this post, Zuna's teeth are having some kind of problem & needs to be checked out by a Professional. I am hoping Luna's mommie will take her in & get it checked out. I too used the product because Babygirls teeth had bad tarter buildup & horrible breath. I kept using it for months & then later find out she has periodontal disease.


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

The original poster did ask specifically if PetzLife spray worked. I hadn't even read your post when I shared how well the Petzlife product has been working for my dog, so no misconstrued thoughts here.  
I absolutely agree that Zuna, and really all dogs should have their teeth evaluated by a specialist, especially if there are sudden changes in how the teeth and gums look and how the breath smells..and not every product will work well for every dog. So many people swear by raw bones for keeping teeth cleaned..well one of my dogs chipped 2 of his teeth gnawing on raw bones and I wouldn't feed them to him ever again. There are alot of products out there to help combat plaque and tartar and inflammation...but they should only be used under a vets guidance and as tools to help keeping the mouth healthy..not as a replacement for professional care. One of my other dogs...my Aussie...hates the Petzlife, so I have been giving her those Bright Bites chews..they are kinda pricey, but seem to work well for her.
Janet


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh I totally agree & sorry if I sounded like I was going off the deep end. Very true, not everything works for all dogs. I wish I could find a good chew for Babygirl that I didn't have to worry about her choking on. I was letting her chew on the Dingo things & never had any incidents, but got scared from reading other post about the hazards of those Rawhides, that I just quit giving them to her. 

Anyway...don't want to make this about Babygirl, since Zuna is the star of this post. I hope her Mommie finds what works for her & she gets a clean bill of dental-health, if she choses to go that route!

Keep us posted on Zuna!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Aug 31 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628044


> Awww..gee...are we in a Petzlife war here? I think you all have totall mis-contrued what I was getting at. Don't use any product expecting whatever symptoms to go away until you find out what the symptoms are. Take the dog to the dentist & make sure! If Petzlife is working for your then that is great...keep on using it. I said I still use it on Babygirls teeth, but I am not totally convinced of the product. I have read several people's that use it & say that it works. I hope it does. But the main thing is, back to the original reason for this post, Zuna's teeth are having some kind of problem & needs to be checked out by a Professional. I am hoping Luna's mommie will take her in & get it checked out. I too used the product because Babygirls teeth had bad tarter buildup & horrible breath. I kept using it for months & then later find out she has periodontal disease.[/B]


No war that I can see at all. In fact if you re-read my post, I start off by saying if there is Periodontal Disease, nothing is going to change that. You can't replace bone that has been lost. However it can be maintained by being treated. And yes, it must be treated by Root Planning by a Veterinary Dentist. I also at the very end of my post, mentioned the importance of getting a complete exam and x-rays by a Veterinary Dentist, which can only be done under a General. This is a change in thinking of the people from the WDJ and I thought it important to mention it. Putting a dog under a General on a yearly basis IF not needed is not something I'm comfortable with, especially when they get older. From what I can tell, neither myself or anyone else who has recommended and had good results with PetzLife or LebaIII, said that it will cure or it is what should be used to treat Periodontal Disease. If there is Periodontal Disease, then you will have to continue with dentals at the Vet since it will be what they call Periodontal Maintenance AFTER Root Planning has been completed. This is more than just brushing. They will actually clean below the gum surface and will probe around each tooth while the dog is under a General to recheck the pocket depths to see if there has been any changes. If the pocket depths have gotten worse, then they will need to re-treat.

There is a very unique smell to Periodontal Disease and no amount of brushing or sprays will cover it up or take it away. So therefore if the smell goes away after brushing and ridding the mouth of calculus, there may not be Periodontal Disease. However in the very beginning stages of the disease, you won't notice the smell. Which again is why I brought up the change in thinking of needing to have an exam done every so often by your Vet.

I can tell this is a very emotional topic for you and I can understand why if your fluff had to go through it. Especially if you felt you were doing everything right to take care of your fluff. I'm sorry you felt that it was a 'debate' where you had to defend your point of view. I really think we're all on the same side here. Wanting what's best for our babies


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

hehehe Zuna  her name is Luna  

I am going to take her to the vet but I am going to hold off till her yearly exam which is at the end of the month. I am fairly pedantic and know that I worry about small things and exaggerate - hence why I'm not rushing to the vet right now BUT I am definitely taking her within the month. 

I may try and take a photo so you can see how bad/not bad it is  

I'm at work so can't do it now but will try to do it when I get home!

IMO Petzlife sounds great and it looks like it works for some dogs - but as babygirl's mom said it might not work for everyone :innocent:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Aug 31 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628193


> hehehe Zuna  her name is Luna
> 
> I am going to take her to the vet but I am going to hold off till her yearly exam which is at the end of the month. I am fairly pedantic and know that I worry about small things and exaggerate - hence why I'm not rushing to the vet right now BUT I am definitely taking her within the month.
> 
> ...


Oh I beg your pardon...slip of the old keyboard here! LOL! I would be interested in seeing the photos myself just to see how bad her case is.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I can tell this is a very emotional topic for you and I can understand why if your fluff had to go through it. Especially if you felt you were doing everything right to take care of your fluff. I'm sorry you felt that it was a 'debate' where you had to defend your point of view. I really think we're all on the same side here. Wanting what's best for our babies

[/QUOTE]


Yes...very emotional, & yes...that is exactly what we want...what's best for our babies.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay some photos


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, I am so relieved! That doesn't look anything like Babygirl's teeth,at all! Not that I still don't recommend seeing a dentist, but would try the Petzlife, or whatever works for Luna. Thanks for sending the pic's! I wish I would have taken some pictures of Babygirl's teeth so you could see just how BAD they really were. I have never seen any dog's teeth as bad as what BBgirl's were. I will try to find some example's on the internet.


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow!!!! I wish my Willie's teeth looked as good as Lunas! I should try to get a pic of his mouth, but I'm afraid I would scare everyone away! lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess that means I am being overly worried about nothing? 

 

Still she has horrible bad breath! So that means something isn't right! 

And her gum's bleed a little when I try and brush. 

I will talk to the vet about it during her yearly exam - it's gonna be A LONG appointment :HistericalSmiley: 

:blush:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (caveninit @ Sep 1 2008, 06:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628240


> Wow!!!! I wish my Willie's teeth looked as good as Lunas! I should try to get a pic of his mouth, but I'm afraid I would scare everyone away! lol[/B]



Sorry, but I still think Babygirl's monster mouth would have won the grossest mouth & bad breath award! One sniff... :smstarz:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Sep 1 2008, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628414


> I guess that means I am being overly worried about nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, little Luna's mouth looked great to me! I am sure the vet can give you more info on the bleeding gums. Maybe you need to floss them more! LOL! That is what my dentist always tells me when I go in....gee...I would be running around flossing all the time then. I bet a routine cleaning will have those back teeth sparkling like pearls again. it doesn't look that bad really. The bad breath thing...I don't know about that.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

[attachment=40522:2.jpg]
[attachment=40520:1.jpg]


Okay, here are a couple of pictures of Babygirl's teeth before they did work on them. Notice the icky tarter & how thick it is? Nasty stuff!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Heavy calculus and plaque is not necessarily an indication of Periodontal Disease. You could have great oral hygiene and still have Periodontal Disease. Poor oral hygiene is one cause but genetics is another. Periodontal Disease takes place below the gum tissue where you can’t see it, which is why x-rays and probing are needed to diagnose it. Bleeding gums is an indication that the gum tissue is not healthy often due to lack of good oral hygiene. If you’ve ever gone for a long period of time without flossing, your gums bleed when you do floss and you’re your mouth is probably sore the next day. But if you continue to floss regularly, then after some time, your gums become healthy again and no longer bleed and it no longer hurts when you floss. The same for your dog’s if you haven’t been brushing regularly. Bleeding gums could also be caused from too vigorous brushing. That’s why I really like the technique of using pantyhose and your finger. It’s easier to tell how much pressure you’re exerting and will therefore be less likely to cause tissue trauma. You could actually cause erosions to happen with too vigorous brushing. You know the old expression ‘getting long in the tooth’ when used to describe getting old? Often times the gums recede causing root exposure and or facial erosions.

Bad breath can be caused by a build up of tarter, plaque and calculus. It can also be caused by Periodontal Disease, however like I said earlier, there is a very unique odor associated with Periodontal Disease. If after removing all the tarter, plaque and calculus there is still an odor, then you know there is an underlying issue. It could even be stomach problems causing bad breath. A visit to the vet is what I would do at that point. Hopefully your vet is one that is current on oral hygiene and will be able to tell you when it’s time for a dental exam and x-rays, even if the teeth are perfectly clean. But hopefully with good oral hygiene, if there is no indication of Periodontal Disease, it will save you $ and your fluff from having to go under a General every year if not necessary.

Just thought it important to clarify that the way the teeth look is not an indication of Periodontal Disease.

btw, Zoe's was actually much worse _looking_ then Babygirls. I wish I had thought to get a picture. That black band around her front upper tooth on the right side pic is a much lesser degree of the black band around the gum line of most of Zoe's teeth, except hers started at her bicuspids and went back. Her front teeth were fine. Zoe's gums however were not nearly as inflammed.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

You think Babygirl was at the start of the Periodontal disease before I even got her. I mean...how quick can that stuff happen. I guess I am just trying to assure myself it wasn't something I allowed to happen. Yes...still on the old guilt train!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Sep 1 2008, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628546


> You think Babygirl was at the start of the Periodontal disease before I even got her. I mean...how quick can that stuff happen. I guess I am just trying to assure myself it wasn't something I allowed to happen. Yes...still on the old guilt train![/B]


I don't know. How old was she when you got her? Don't get me wrong, good oral hygiene (and I mean more that just spraying something in the mouth) where you actually work on the gums too is the first line of defense. It's really important to know that it's a disease of the gums. Too many people concentrate on the pearly whites and neglect the gums. But genetics play a factor too. Jett is 2 and every once in a while I get a whiff of something that bothers me. It goes away when I brush his teeth but I've never had that smell with Zoe when I was doing keeping up on her oral hygiene. Of course it could be that he's my little vaccum and is constantly eating things he finds outside that would make anyone gag. LOL So probably at his next yearly physical I'll have an exam and x-rays done. I didn't want to do it this year since he had all his vaccines this year and we dealt with his IBS for the first 4 months of my getting him, and he's only 2. It may be nothing, but then again it could be in his genes.

Guilt does no one any good. You do the best you can at the time and are always learning. Poor Zoe had to endure a lot since she was my first and I knew nothing. But at the time I did everything I knew to do for her. And probably next year I'll be thinking the same thing, and having to remind myself that I did the best that I knew at this present time. The only time I think anyone should feel guilty is when they know to do something or not to do something and don't.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

She was just 1 month shy of being 2. She still had all her babyteeth & I had those removed. I didn't brush her teeth everyday, but just about every other day & used Petzlife, Petzlife spray, etc. I don't know if the doctor I took her to didn't look at her teeth that good & just pulled the baby-teeth or what.


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

Babygirlmom....looking at your dogs mouth, I would be happy if Willie's looked like that! Seriously, he has what looks like cement in his mouth...and just about all of his teeth have black and brown at the gumlines. One of the sections of teeth in his mouth you couldn't even SEE that there were teeth there...it was just that cement stuff. I freaked when I first saw that. Some of the tartar in that section is coming off though, and now I can see the teeth that are underneath all that junk. He's going to wind up losing quite a few teeth I think. Sad really....this dog was so badly neglected and probably abused. His ears were as black and gunky as his teeth! I feel really bad for him, but I am doing everything in my power to get him healthy...and he's such an angel love...totally starved for affection and lapping it all up! When I clean his teeth with the baby toothbrush I never see any bleeding gums, so I guess thats good...lol 
Thanks for posting your pictures!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I bought Proden plaqueoff today. I'll keep you inform with the result I get with my yorkie especially (he has tartar and plaque) and my maltese seems to started having a very light tartar build-up, so before it becomes serious, I need to give him the proden too for the maintenance. 

You can check the site.

http://www.plaqueoff.com/proden_plaqueoff_...eoff_animal.htm

http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=799

I will keep you up-to-date and will see if I'm happy with the result or not. It's written that the products will work between 3 and 8 weeks.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (caveninit @ Sep 2 2008, 06:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628700


> Babygirlmom....looking at your dogs mouth, I would be happy if Willie's looked like that! Seriously, he has what looks like cement in his mouth...and just about all of his teeth have black and brown at the gumlines. One of the sections of teeth in his mouth you couldn't even SEE that there were teeth there...it was just that cement stuff. I freaked when I first saw that. Some of the tartar in that section is coming off though, and now I can see the teeth that are underneath all that junk. He's going to wind up losing quite a few teeth I think. Sad really....this dog was so badly neglected and probably abused. His ears were as black and gunky as his teeth! I feel really bad for him, but I am doing everything in my power to get him healthy...and he's such an angel love...totally starved for affection and lapping it all up! When I clean his teeth with the baby toothbrush I never see any bleeding gums, so I guess thats good...lol
> Thanks for posting your pictures![/B]


That's what Babygirl's tarter buildup looked like too.....yellow cement & it came to a point above her gum line where it looks like it would have been uncomfotrable to her lip. Wow! Poor Willie! Good thing you are taking such care of him! He must love you to death! How long have you had him? Is he a rescue?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi I just wanna you let know after I give Proden Plaqueoff to my yorkie, Kenzo, I notice some of his tartar and plaque are disappeared. He still has tartar and plaque of course, but it's amazing coz it's only 1 week and I see the improvement already. It is supposed to be between 3 and 8 weeks for the product to work. 

Besides, it's very easy to use. I only put the product on his food and it will work from inside to clean the tartar and the plaque.

Anyway I will keep you inform in one or two weeks.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been monitoring Luna's teeth since I made this thread and I am completely stunned! I started her on Royal Canin Dental Diet and have been giving her raw chicken wings (1/2 a wing) and her teeth are sparkling white :new_shocked: All the plaque from her back teeth is gone arty:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just recently posted a thread about how Lilly had her teeth hand scaled by the vet the other day without having to be put under or take any medication. My vet prefers to try that method before putting a dog under for a full dental. He got all of the built up tartar offer her teeth in about 15 minutes. Of course this only works if the dog will allow it. He said we can have that done every 6 -12 months or really as often as necessary. It was a lot cheaper and of course I felt a lot better and didn't have to worry about Lilly going under!! 

By they Luna's mom, Lilly's teeth were MUCH worse than Luna's and now they are pearly white!


----------

